# Guys, remember the 7.8L Diesel X5? I need a Carfax...



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

The guy gave me the VIN. I'm curious about what it actually is. 

WBAFB3345YLH00885

Please post here.


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 12, 2002)

I don't need carfax to tell you what it is. It's a 3L diesel engine. The [email protected]$$ seller looked at the windshield washer reservoir (which states 7.8L) and assumed it's the engine displacement :tsk:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

It can't be a 3.0 diesel if it's a US car.

I show that VIN to be a Oct. 99 production 4.4i.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *The guy gave me the VIN. I'm curious about what it actually is.
> 
> WBAFB3345YLH00885
> 
> Please post here. *


I don't have access to DCS or a Carfax, but standard VIN decoding tells me that its a 2000 4.4i (and an early one at that-- number 885.) "Y" denotes a 2000 model, and the ONLY engine in the 2000 model as far as I know was the 4.4L.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

There is a 3.0L diesel available for the X5 in Europe....but definetely no 7l model


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *It can't be a 3.0 diesel if it's a US car.
> 
> I show that VIN to be a Oct. 99 production 4.4i. *


I think he was just selling the engine - and that he could have got from anywhere.

:dunno:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *I think he was just selling the engine - and that he could have got from anywhere.
> 
> :dunno: *


He claimed it was the VIN of the vehicle the engine was removed from.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *He claimed it was the VIN of the vehicle the engine was removed from.  *


*Riiight. Ok, people, throw me a bone here, will yuh! *


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *Riiight. Ok, people, throw me a bone here, will yuh!
> 
> *


Why?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *Why?  *


True. I wonder if I could squeeze that 7.8 liter monster into my E39; introducing my "never seen before on eBay" 580dAT ... :eeps:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *True. I wonder if I could squeeze that 7.8 liter monster into my E39; introducing my "never seen before on eBay" 580dAT ... :eeps: *


380xdT 6spd. *drool*


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *380xdT 6spd. *drool* *


Imagine trying to explain that when you go in for your first oil service ... :eeps:


----------



## Lonni24 (May 6, 2003)

4.5l is the biggest engine i think what you can get in Europe for the X 5.:dunno: Sorry but.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

I was just reflecting on the humor of the 7.8L being printed on the washer fluid resevior when it hit me...that is a HUGE resevoir. If I recall, mine is 4.8L (according to the stamp on top) and that is a gallon. That makes that X5 resevoir nearly 2 gallons! 

Is that due to having to feed a rear window washer and possible headlight washers, or did BMW just go for a really big resevoir just because they could make it fit? With one that big, I would only have to refill once during the winter and not two or three times like I do now!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

1. The largest engine in a X5 in any market is the Alpina 4.6 out of the 4.6is

2. All wagon-type BMWs have a 2nd washer reservoir in the back.

And aren't E46 reservoirs 5.4l? (not that I use mine).


----------

